# Gorilla Cart Mods/Accessories



## thompwa

I've seen people build side rails and gardening tool holders for their gorilla carts using the slots provided on the side of the tub and . I'm thinking about making a few drop in accessories for mine.

One of the first ones I was considering is a small drop in bench seat for my kid to ride on when we go on walks. Curious if you guys have any homemade gorilla cart accessories that you've found useful. If so, I'd be interested to see them.


----------



## Gilley11

They should come standard with a handle on the bottom to pick it up after dumping. That will be my first.


----------



## Ware

Great topic idea!


----------



## Buster

Following this thread! We just got a Gorilla Cart. Absolutely love it!


----------



## Ware

It would be neat to outfit one with a poly tank and a boom to use as pull-behind sprayer.


----------



## mowww

Ware said:


> It would be neat to outfit one with a poly tank and a boom to use as pull-behind sprayer.


Throw in a handle-activated drive assist and now we're talking!


----------



## thompwa

Ware said:


> It would be neat to outfit one with a poly tank and a boom to use as pull-behind sprayer.


Love this idea. I just wish mine had a parking brake. Can't tell you how many times I take a shovel full of something out of it and turn around for another and it's 10 feet away from me. @Brackin4au and I have talked about this one before. Maybe we need to go into business making aftermarket kits. lol


----------



## Brackin4au

thompwa said:


> Can't tell you how many times I take a shovel full of something out of it and turn around for another and it's 10 feet away from me.


Yes... words have been mumbled due to that...


----------



## Gilley11

That's a great idea! I'll do it tomorrow and share the result.


----------



## krusej23

thompwa said:


> Love this idea. I just wish mine had a parking brake. Can't tell you how many times I take a shovel full of something out of it and turn around for another and it's 10 feet away from me. @Brackin4au and I have talked about this one before. Maybe we need to go into business making aftermarket kits. lol


Same here. Just a parking brake.


----------



## g-man

Ware said:


> It would be neat to outfit one with a poly tank and a boom to use as pull-behind sprayer.


I've been researching a slightly different idea. A 10g tank, Evenflo 2gpm pump, with 50ft of hose and a 3 nozzles boom. I can do a single tank mix and spray the back, side and front by just moving the cart around.

I do want the brake.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be neat to outfit one with a poly tank and a boom to use as pull-behind sprayer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been researching a slightly different idea. A 10g tank, Evenflo 2gpm pump, with 50ft of hose and a 3 nozzles boom. I can do a single tank mix and spray the back, side and front by just moving the cart around.
> 
> I do want the brake.
Click to expand...

That's a great idea - like a skid sprayer that fits the Gorilla Cart. :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man

Yes this one, but I wish it was 6-7 gallons. I hardly go more than 2g/ksqft. 16gallon tank for 6 ksqft of lawn seems too much. I need to go to the store and see how big it is.

https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200726348_200726348


----------



## Gilley11

That is a really good idea and the tank wouldn't take up as much room as a dedicated push sprayer. You could also store it on a shelf and use the cart for just a cart.


----------



## Gilley11

@g-man It'll fit.



.


----------



## Gilley11

Didn't get the parking brake done but did make this badboy:







The G-Cart soil sifter. So far so good! More fun to come tomorrow.


----------



## mowww

@Gilley11 nice work! Wish I had that setup back in my days of sifting mound clay!


----------



## TulsaFan

Gilley11 said:


> Didn't get the parking brake done but did make this badboy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G-Cart soil sifter. So far so good! More fun to come tomorrow.


@Gilley11...Nice job! :thumbup:

@Ware...I can see you and your family with one of these at Crater of Diamonds State Park! :lol:


----------



## krusej23

Adding to the list...a quick connect to my mower. If it was a spring loaded pin instead so I could quick disconnect the handle and hook it to the mower. Not sure where I would find something like that.


----------



## pennstater2005

krusej23 said:


> Adding to the list...a quick connect to my mower. If it was a spring loaded pin instead so I could quick disconnect the handle and hook it to the mower. Not sure where I would find something like that.


This would be sweet. Backing up then unhooking then re hooking is a bit tedious. Anything to make that easier.


----------



## Gilley11

You'd be looking for a pin with a ball detent. I'd check the size of the pin but I've already put everything away for the night.


----------



## krusej23

Gilley11 said:


> You'd be looking for a pin with a ball detent. I'd check the size of the pin but I've already put everything away for the night.


that is exactly what I was thinking of but didn't know what they were called to look them up.


----------



## krusej23

The "bolt" is 2 and 11/16" long and 3/8" thick.


----------



## mowww

@krusej23 I would not recommend a KingPin hitch pin https://www.amazon.com/Good-Vibrations-150-Mower-Connect/dp/B001JDJQ5C

I have had two and both stopped functioning properly after a month or so.


----------



## Ren

I just ordered parts for a 4 head spray boom and 15 gallon tank to mod my cart with. Ill post something once im done putting it together. Should cut my spray time way way down (using a single nozzle backpack right now) for a fraction of the price it would cost for that sweet spreader mater set up i keep seeing...


----------



## krusej23

mowww said:


> @krusej23 I would not recommend a KingPin hitch pin https://www.amazon.com/Good-Vibrations-150-Mower-Connect/dp/B001JDJQ5C
> 
> I have had two and both stopped functioning properly after a month or so.


Good to know. I don't think that would work well anyway because it has to work to hold the handle of the cart in place also and I don't want it to be a huge thing sticking out. 
I am looking for something like this
https://www.westechrigging.com/ball...PEgH2R5CI2UZcSQzM3hlyy9UNWkKLONQaAi5nEALw_wcB
Or this
https://www.westechrigging.com/lock-pin-square-038x3.html


----------



## Ware

Ren said:


> I just ordered parts for a 4 head spray boom and 15 gallon tank to mod my cart with. Ill post something once im done putting it together. Should cut my spray time way way down (using a single nozzle backpack right now) for a fraction of the price it would cost for that sweet spreader mater set up i keep seeing...


Can't wait to see it! :thumbup:


----------



## JRS 9572

@Gilley11 would you be willing to share a "parts list" to make your sifter?


----------



## Gilley11

-1/2" mesh fencing
-(3) 1x6x8' decking boards
-I used some wheels I already had and pressed bronze bushings into them, but skateboard wheels would be easier to use if you don't already have anything.
-bolts, nuts, washers for wheels
-2" outdoor screws

I think that's it. If I was going to do it again I'd add 2 handles on top of the screen tray for easier picking up and dumping
-fence staples


----------



## krusej23

I was able to find a pin with a ball detent that worked perfectly for the cart and my mower.


----------



## Ren

Just need a few fittings and to tack a little skid together.


----------



## g-man

@Ren that's the 15g tank?

I ordered the northern tool 16g online. I need to pick it up. It looks like it will fit. I debated between 10 and 16g. The 16g comes with a 2.2gpm pump vs 1.1gpm, so I went with it.


----------



## Ren

@g-man 
Its actually the 10 gallon. Got to be careful with those evening purchases after a cocktail, I thought it was going to be 15, lol. Hind sight, this is actually perfect for me. The 16 gallon one is probably too big for my yard.


----------



## FedDawg555

I just built 2 raised beds at the end of my pool for my Cold hearty Banana plants. I had remove about 1.5 yards of GA red clay to replace it with about 2.5 yards of quality top soil/sand for drainage. Day one I used a wheelbarrow by end of the day I said F that crap. Went to Lowe's got the 7 cu ft dump model Gorilla Cart. What have I been doing and missing. This cart is the shizzle. Made my life and the job so much better.
A++ Gorilla Cart.


----------



## Gilley11

Looks great! Compared to a wheelbarrow....shoot there is no comparison to a wheelbarrow. GC ftw.


----------



## daganh62

Just assembled my gorilla cart. Everything about this thing screams quality. It was so easy to assemble my 4 year old did some of it. If she ever stops putting her toys in it I'll take it outside and use it. The accessory ideas I'm going to think about doing are a tool holder and drink holder.


----------



## krusej23

daganh62 said:


> Just assembled my gorilla cart. Everything about this thing screams quality. It was so easy to assemble my 4 year old did some of it. If she ever stops putting her toys in it I'll take it outside and use it. The accessory ideas I'm going to think about doing are a tool holder and drink holder.


Send pictures when you get those done.


----------



## FedDawg555

I'm telling ya we need to come up with a wheel brake before anything. Like a 4 wheeler handle brake with parking latch.


----------



## FedDawg555

FedDawg555 said:


> I'm telling ya we need to come up with a wheel brake before anything. Like a 4 wheeler handle brake with parking latch. Heck my Eley Hose Reel has a brake.


----------



## krusej23

I'm wondering if something like a kick stand would work to stop it from moving for the most part. Something like these two things.



The Saving Shepherd cart has a pull brake method but can't see how it actually stops the cart.


----------



## FedDawg555

I'm pretty sure this would work. Might be overkill tho. Lol


----------



## thompwa

krusej23 said:


> I'm wondering if something like a kick stand would work to stop it from moving for the most part. Something like these two things.
> 
> 
> 
> The Saving Shepherd cart has a pull brake method but can't see how it actually stops the cart.


I've been thinking about this since I first mentioned it and I plan to fashion something after a caster brake. Basically something that just applies pressure to the tire to keep it from rolling on a Slope.





If I can find an old bike with a hand brake, I would really like to find a way to mount it on the handle.


----------



## FedDawg555

The kick stand idea made me think what about a simple "Gate Drop Rod" mounted to front or even side?


----------



## FedDawg555

FedDawg555 said:


> The kick stand idea made me think what about a simple "Gate Drop Rod" mounted to front or even side?
> 
> I've got 2 mounted to a 8 foot bi swing gate and they create enough friction when dropped on ground to prevent the spring loaded gate from self closing. Maybe create enough friction when dropped on ground to stop cart rolling Off.


----------



## Gilley11

@FedDawg555 that's what I was originally thinking, a cane bolt. Because the cart sits up so high you need a really long cane and I couldn't find a good place to put it. In the front and it interferes with the steering. In the back and it interferes with the dump action.


----------



## Gilley11

A handle mounted brake is a great idea if you won't be towing the cart with a tractor.


----------



## Timbo3985

I don't even have a gorilla cart but I would think a wheelchair brake would be perfect for this as long as you find a way to attach it to the frame of the cart. Just a small lever with pressure on the tire should be enough unless you park a loaded cart on a significant incline


----------



## pennstater2005

If mine isn't hooked to the tractor, which is rare, to stop it from rolling I just lay the handle down with the wheels turned. Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## krusej23

The problem with any solution besides the bike brake idea is that there isn't really anywhere to mount something that you can easily access quickly. The bike brake idea might work but the rims on the wheels are so thin and indented from the wheels it would be hard to get anything to reach the metal.


----------



## krusej23

I wonder if something even as simple as a bike kick stand attached to the frame or to the handle arm and you could even make it stick in the ground so it doesn't move but on the cement it could have a rubber tip to make it grab the cement a little.

Something like this is adjustable from 14"-18".
https://www.amazon.com/Retrospec-Aluminium-Adjustable-Kickstand-Spring-Loaded/dp/B07LDSRYMH


----------



## g-man

Fyi, the 16g tank fits just fine with plenty of extra space.


----------



## pennstater2005

I ordered a 3/8" cotterless hitch pin. It seemed to be a little small and the detent ball small as well. It wouldn't stay locked in. Any ideas?


----------



## Gilley11

@g-man , you make any progress on the sprayer?


----------



## krusej23

pennstater2005 said:


> I ordered a 3/8" cotterless hitch pin. It seemed to be a little small and the detent ball small as well. It wouldn't stay locked in. Any ideas?


The one I use is 3/8" and 2" usable length and I haven't had a problem with it yet while hauling dirt and tools around using the handle. I haven't used it on my mower yet though. I would think as long as you are putting in the hole from the top, it's not going to pop out unless something pushes up on it from the bottom.


----------



## g-man

I purchased the stuff just for a single nozzle setup and all I need to do is assemble it.

The plan:
- 12V battery
- 16g tank, 2.2 gpm, pump, regulator, recirculating flow all in a nice package from NorthStar ($135) 
- sprayer wand $10 also from Northstar
- 50ft coil 3/8 hose ($20)
- Teejet AIXR nozzle($5?)

I will be able to 2g/ksqft with this setup on my 6k lawn. I will build a 2 nozzle wand in the future.


----------



## pennstater2005

krusej23 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a 3/8" cotterless hitch pin. It seemed to be a little small and the detent ball small as well. It wouldn't stay locked in. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> The one I use is 3/8" and 2" usable length and I haven't had a problem with it yet while hauling dirt and tools around using the handle. I haven't used it on my mower yet though. I would think as long as you are putting in the hole from the top, it's not going to pop out unless something pushes up on it from the bottom.
Click to expand...

The ball barely makes it through the hole hooked to the mower. I'll post picture later. Maybe 7/16" would fit and go 2.5" instead.


----------



## krusej23

pennstater2005 said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a 3/8" cotterless hitch pin. It seemed to be a little small and the detent ball small as well. It wouldn't stay locked in. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> The one I use is 3/8" and 2" usable length and I haven't had a problem with it yet while hauling dirt and tools around using the handle. I haven't used it on my mower yet though. I would think as long as you are putting in the hole from the top, it's not going to pop out unless something pushes up on it from the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ball barely makes it through the hole hooked to the mower. I'll post picture later. Maybe 7/16" would fit and go 2.5" instead.
Click to expand...

What is the usable length of your pin?


----------



## pennstater2005

krusej23 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one I use is 3/8" and 2" usable length and I haven't had a problem with it yet while hauling dirt and tools around using the handle. I haven't used it on my mower yet though. I would think as long as you are putting in the hole from the top, it's not going to pop out unless something pushes up on it from the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> The ball barely makes it through the hole hooked to the mower. I'll post picture later. Maybe 7/16" would fit and go 2.5" instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the usable length of your pin?
Click to expand...

2". Nice pin but won't work. Here it is next to original pin.



I just picked this up at Home Depot. Magnetic 1/2" hitch pin. I'll probably have to drill holes a bit bigger.


----------



## pennstater2005

Drilled all 1/2" holes and it goes in beautifully! Magnetic.





https://www.homedepot.com/p/John-Deere-Magnetic-Hitch-Pin-LP63768/206492392


----------



## Jimboslice

@Gilley11 Inspired me. This is something I've though of for a while. I plan on staining it and building a tray to sift soil that will ride on top of the lower boards. 3/4 plywood (at least the stuff I had on hand) is a perfect fit in those little holes along the edge.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Drilled all 1/2" holes and it goes in beautifully! Magnetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/John-Deere-Magnetic-Hitch-Pin-LP63768/206492392


Nice work!


----------



## Gilley11

That looks great @Jimboslice ! I could have used that last weekend


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drilled all 1/2" holes and it goes in beautifully! Magnetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/John-Deere-Magnetic-Hitch-Pin-LP63768/206492392
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work!
Click to expand...

Thanks. Works very well. Nice going cotterless.


----------



## g-man

I had a chance to test the new sprayer/gorilla cart today. But why just test it with water when I can test it production.

I wanted to spray pgr and FEature before the rain. To make it even more challenging it was windy too. It worked great. There are a few things to improve/finish. 1) I need to make a place for the battery. I want to mod the pick up tube so it can grab the very last bit. The molding of the clear out port was too high and it needs some sanding.

I started with the pressure too high, but quickly noticed and adjusted. I managed to get 1g/ksqft minus 3 ft in the side yard. Overall very happy with just doing one tank mix and not having to carry 30lb of water on my back.


----------



## Gilley11

@g-man nice! Any plans on doing a double nozzle boom?


----------



## thompwa

Had an idea for the gorilla cart brake concept. I threw this together to show the idea but this would make it handle controlled. If the handle is up it's locked. If it's down you can pull it.

Forgive my janky 30 second prototype 😂


----------



## Jimboslice

Finished the sifting tray and put it to use. It is a bit of a workout and now I'm wishing I used some type of rollers on it.


----------



## Thejarrod

thompwa said:


> Had an idea for the gorilla cart brake concept. I threw this together to show the idea but this would make it handle controlled. If the handle is up it's locked. If it's down you can pull it.
> 
> Forgive my janky 30 second prototype 😂


I've been noodling on a similar idea. was thinking about how I could use a wheelchair brake. possibly mounted to the arm that holds the wheel. As an accountant, my mechanical abilities are...limited. so i thought i would put this out there for the group.


----------



## daganh62

I always turn the front wheels all the way to the left or right and it stays where I have it.


----------



## Gilley11

@Jimboslice that looks great, nice work! You could always just install teflon strips on the sifter so it glides on the strips instead of the wood.


----------



## LawnDetail

Jimboslice said:


> Finished the sifting tray and put it to use. It is a bit of a workout and now I'm wishing I used some type of rollers on it.


That looks damn good. Is there any room for a drawer roller?


----------



## Jimboslice

LawnDetail said:


> Jimboslice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the sifting tray and put it to use. It is a bit of a workout and now I'm wishing I used some type of rollers on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks damn good. Is there any room for a drawer roller?
Click to expand...

Thanks. I used 3/4 plywood strips on the side of the tray as my slide, I could potentially use a drawer roller if I could get it to affix to the uprights on the side walls... I may look into this. Good idea. I also like Gilley11's idea of teflon strips. Either way, I do think something is in order if anyone plans on creating something like this.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

g-man said:


> I had a chance to test the new sprayer/gorilla cart today. But why just test it with water when I can test it production.
> 
> I wanted to spray pgr and FEature before the rain. To make it even more challenging it was windy too. It worked great. There are a few things to improve/finish. 1) I need to make a place for the battery. I want to mod the pick up tube so it can grab the very last bit. The molding of the clear out port was too high and it needs some sanding.
> 
> I started with the pressure too high, but quickly noticed and adjusted. I managed to get 1g/ksqft minus 3 ft in the side yard. Overall very happy with just doing one tank mix and not having to carry 30lb of water on my back.


Looks great. I'm also looking into something similar so I don't have to carry 30 lbs on my back and refill 2 1/2 times.

-Where I'd you get the hose?
-Does that pump recirculate the unused water while flowing the nozzle?
-How much water is left in the tank when it gets too low to pump out?

Thanks


----------



## g-man

Menards,
It recirculates to keep the pressure constant
It left some. I did an adjustment to almost picks up it all.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle

Would be nice if you can custom order the cart with no flat rubber tires. Somewhat of a waste to spend $200 and another $100 for tires.


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit

I keep trying to think of a way to attach mine to my stander mower. A metal coat hanger works, but isn't exactly ideal haha!


----------



## Millennial Mower

Not exactly lawn related, but a gorilla cart mod. I can tow it up to the amenities center with my golf cart.


----------



## Ware

Millennial Mower said:


> Not exactly lawn related, but a gorilla cart mod. I can tow it up to the amenities center with my golf cart.


That's pretty awesome. :thumbup:


----------

